# IPv6 address on WAN interface



## driesm (Feb 25, 2018)

I've been digging into IPv6 lately and have been successful in setting up a working dual-stack network.
Altough I'm not pleased with my current setup; that is when it comes down to where the IPv6 address of my gateway box is assigned.
I use the isc-dhclient to get a prefix delegation, and `rtsold` to get my default gateway though my WAN interface.
Then I assign the first address in that prefix to my LAN interface. `rtadvd` picks that up and starts to distribute IPv6 addresses.
So far everything all works fine...

Now I'd like to set my IPv6 address on my WAN interface instead of on my LAN interface.
This way my dynamic dns client, NO-IP can both update my IPv4 and IPv6 address record.
When I do this, `rtadvd` doesn't pick up the prefix on my WAN interface dynamically.
Even more so, my LAN clients can't reach the internet (even when I create rtadvd.conf and my LAN clients receive a correct IPv6 addresses).
I think this is because the packets arrive at my LAN and want to reach the internet from there but they can't as only a link-local address is assigned.
Packets don't "hop" interfaces anymore as with IPv4 NAT. Is this statement correct? Can I achieve the above by for example using a forward rule with IPFW?


----------



## driesm (Feb 26, 2018)

Actually a more appropriate question to follow this up:

Are there any dynamic-dns clients that support updating a hostname with IP addresses living on a different interface?
- IPv4 on WAN interface
- IPv6 on LAN interface


----------

